# Sicheres WLAN



## janoc (1. Juni 2009)

'nabend!

Ich bin ja - gleich vorweg und sicherheitshalber nochmal erwähnt - ein völliger Hardware-DAU.
Trotzdem ist es mir irgendwie gelungen, mit einem Linksys BEFW114S (den ich testweise ausleihen konnte) ein funktionierendes WLAN einzurichten. *stolz*
Allerdings haben meine Versuche es mit einem Passwort zu versehen nicht ganz so funktioniert wie ich das will.
Also habe ich (im Setup vom Router, was kommt wenn man seine IP aufruft) unter "Wireless Network Access" einen "Restricted Access" eingestellt und die MAC-Adressen der beiden Geräte eingetragen die ins Netz dürfen.
Ich nehme einmal an, damit ist auch der Zugriff von außen ziemlich unmöglich? Oder irre ich da und der Nachbar saugt gerade auf meine Kosten illegale Inhalte?

Jetzt wäre es aber natürlich ganz fein, wenn Freunde/Besucher/... denen ich das Passwort verrate auch in's Netz könnten, ohne dass ich da erst am Router deren MAC freischalten muss.
Das Einzige was ich in der Routerkonfiguration finde ist "WEP" mit der Option "Mandatory" bzw. "Disable".
Stelle ich ersteres ein, kann ich unter den "WEP-Key Settings" eine "Passphrase" eingeben; aber mit diesem Passwort bekomme ich auf den mobilen Geräten keinen Zugriff auf das WLAN ?!
Abgesehen davon spricht der Wikipedia-Artikel über WEP als "sehr unsicher" und man solle eine WPA2-Verschlüsselung wählen. Die kann der Router aber offenbar nicht (zumindest finde ich nichts, auch im Handbuch); also ist die Filterung nach MAC-Adresse eh so wie so besser (sicherer)?

Tja. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall fürs Lesen und eventuelle Tipps.
Grüße!


----------



## zeroize (2. Juni 2009)

Hi!
Ja, das mit der Verschlüsselung und MAC-Filterung ist so eine Sache.
Zunächst einmal - auch MAC-Adressen kann man fälschen - das heißt wenn du ein nicht verschlüsseltes WLAN hast nur mit MAC-Filterung, kann ich mithören und mir die funktionierenden MAC-Adressen rausholen. Wenn ich die dann auf meinem Rechner einstelle, komme ich sehr leicht in dein WLAN - ist also keine so gute Idee.
WEP ist allerdings überhaupt keine zusätzliche Sicherheit - es ist innerhalb von 60 Sekunden möglich, den Schlüssel zu errechnen (Vorraussetzung dafür ist guter Traffic auf dem WLAN).
Also würde ich folgende Möglichkeiten vorschlagen:
1. Versuchen ein Update für deinen Router zu finden, der es ermöglicht WPA/2 zu machen.
2. Unverschlüsseltes WLAN mit einem VPN (z.B. OpenVPN)


----------



## janoc (2. Juni 2009)

Hi zeroize! 
Vielen Dank für deine Zeit.

Dein Tip hat mich jetzt den ganzen Vormittag gekostet 
Aber ich habe ein Update gefunden, mir ist es gelungen die neue Firmware zu upzugraden und ich habe nun folgende - offenbar funktionierende - Konfiguration:
Unter "Wireless Security" habe ich den Modus "WPA Pre-Shared-Key", WPA-Algorithmus ist "TKIP" (ist aber auch die einzige Möglichkeit) und der "WPA Shared Key" ist das Passwort, mit dem ich beim mobilen Gerät auch den Zugang zum WLAN bekomme.

Ist das so für den Heimgebrauch gut genug oder sollte ich noch was ändern?

Alternativ gäbe es noch die Security-Modes
- WPA RADIUS
- RADIUS
- WEP

wobei letzteres ja schon hinlänglich geklärt unsicher ist. Eine Explizite "WPA2"-Option gibt es nicht.

Danke nochmal!


----------

